# Soap kitchen in UK



## biarine (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyone used soap kitchen supplier before? I am planning to get some oil and fragrance, but I wanted to know if they are good? Any advice please..


----------



## Saponista (Aug 3, 2015)

I have used them. They are good, but for some things I found they were more expensive than other suppliers.


----------



## umeali (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes all suppliers are expensive enough.
:-?:-?


----------



## biarine (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you all for the reply


----------



## biarine (Aug 3, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I have used them. They are good, but for some things I found they were more expensive than other suppliers.




Any suggestions Saponista where can I get that a little bit less? Yes I calculates all the ingredients I need I will spend nearly £200


----------



## Saponista (Aug 4, 2015)

It depends what products you want. I shop around. Abbey essentials have 50% off sales fairly often and I stock up on oils from them when they do, I also buy from William hodgson. They don't have a minimum order charge but postage is quite expensive so it is better to make big orders from them. They are cheaper for lots of things than soap kitchen though. 'Of a simple nature' also sell some reasonably priced butters etc. I also buy fragrance oils from sensory perfection when they have overstock sales. They just had one for July where lots of 500ml oils were reduced to £15 a bottle. Trade essential oils have a £50 minimum order charge but have good prices. I don't ever really but from the specific soap making stores like gracefruit or just a soap or soap kitchen. They seem to put too much of a mark up on basic ingredients you can get cheaper from other places. I do buy the odd specialist thing from them though, however eBay often have the random things like tussah silk for cheaper.


----------



## biarine (Aug 4, 2015)

Saponista said:


> It depends what products you want. I shop around. Abbey essentials have 50% off sales fairly often and I stock up on oils from them when they do, I also buy from William hodgson. They don't have a minimum order charge but postage is quite expensive so it is better to make big orders from them. They are cheaper for lots of things than soap kitchen though. 'Of a simple nature' also sell some reasonably priced butters etc. I also buy fragrance oils from sensory perfection when they have overstock sales. They just had one for July where lots of 500ml oils were reduced to £15 a bottle. Trade essential oils have a £50 minimum order charge but have good prices. I don't ever really but from the specific soap making stores like gracefruit or just a soap or soap kitchen. They seem to put too much of a mark up on basic ingredients you can get cheaper from other places. I do buy the odd specialist thing from them though, however eBay often have the random things like tussah silk for cheaper.




Thank you Saponista I only buy like 2 kilograms of coconut or 1000 ml of olive oil. I don't buy bulk of oil because I just making soap for our household or for friends. Soaping is very expensive hobbies


----------



## Saponista (Aug 4, 2015)

For oils, have a look in the Chinese and Asian grocery stores. Their coconut oil is really good value.


----------



## biarine (Aug 4, 2015)

I will thank you very much Saponista for your help


----------

